# Easy WCG_config



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello New team members.. and old..hehehe
I've been working on an auto WCG cc_config.xml file setup for new members. I've wrote this for XP, Vista, and (Win7 (Thanks to Chicken_Patty)). 

Ok here we go

First Select version to download WCGConfigEZ.zip on screen font is white. The WCGConfigEZnGreen.zip on screen font is green (for [ION] ).
download either attached file to desktop.
Unzip the file to desktop.
After unzipping the file you will need to Execute it.. (run.. Double click)

First screen





Just press any key to continue

next

Second screen




Just press any key to continue

next

Third screen




Just press any key to continue

You're finished! Enjoy!

If for some reason you receive this next screen your OS has not been configured... Just send me a private message with your OS version






Thanks and Enjoy! 

New Version v1.3
Allows the user to select what Color/flavor Menu! Hope everyone likes it!

Also, I've added FordGT90Concept's exe "wcg_configurator_1_1_0.zip"! It's very nice as well! Thanks Ford! 

*FordGT90Concept's exe is a new release! With this new release lets the user install WCG to any directory and his exe will find it's location by use of the registry key. This is a great benefit to users with SSD's and don't want it installed on the ssd (System Directory).
*


Old Version v1.2
With the help of stanhemi WCGConfigEZ is compatible with Boinc x64. He was receiving the "OS NOT CONFIGURED!" These is because Boinc x64 does not create the cc_config.xml file and I didn't configure my batch to create one. Now It will. Thanks stanhemi!

Disclaimer 
if after executing this file you feel good about yourself. Then great you're a person with feelings! Thank You! From a proud TechPowerUp! Member!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks a ton bro, but what does it configure?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks a ton bro, but what does it configure?



It automatically rewrites the cc_config.xml to read

<cc_config>
<options>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
</options>
</cc_config>


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> It automaticly rewrites the cc_config.xml to read
> 
> <cc_config>
> <options>
> ...



so it just basically does dustys CC file automatically right?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so it just basically does dustys CC file automatically right?



Yes, but only for XP and Vista right now.. If i know the path for Win7 i would add it...


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2009)

To test - Open the cc_config.xml file and delete the contents inside the file.. then run my file.. you'll see


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

as far as the path, is this what you need?  This is W7


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> as far as the path, is this what you need?  This is W7
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091019/Capture123.jpg



wow, great! Then it works on XP, Vista, and Win7! Thanks CP! Oh and thanks a lot for showing me how to upload a file! hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> wow, great! Then it works on XP, Vista, and Win7! Thanks CP! Oh and thanks a lot for showing me how to upload a file! hehehe



No problem dude, I'm always willing to help bro


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> No problem dude, I'm always willing to help bro



That I know! 

I'm also, working on a vbs config so advanced users can select process files like (cceaner.exe, spybot.exe, etc...)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> That I know!
> 
> I'm also, working on a vbs config so advanced users can select process files like (cceaner.exe, spybot.exe, etc...)



Glad you do


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2009)

Have you tried it yet? Cp?

You can't just delete the file... I have only set the command to check for the file.

Just open your cc_config.xml file and delete content... Close and execute WCGConfigEz.bat.. I want to get some feed back on useablity. Will you be a WCGConfigEz.bat tester? hehehe Thanks bro!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2009)

Works on XP!  Thanks!  Could you possibly change the font to green?  I think it's easier to read like that


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice, when my rig is up and running again will run WCG and FOH thanks to this.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Works on XP!  Thanks!  Could you possibly change the font to green?  I think it's easier to read like that



I just added green for you bro!  I just hope it didn't make the guide confusing...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I just added green for you bro!  I just hope it didn't make the guide confusing...



Any chance you could do the shade of green in this pic:




I think the shade you have is too dark and hard to read


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Any chance you could do the shade of green in this pic:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091019/green.jpg
> I think the shade you have is too dark and hard to read



Your killing me...lol j/k  Yea, let me finish some work, and I'll fix it for you bro!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Any chance you could do the shade of green in this pic:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091019/green.jpg
> I think the shade you have is too dark and hard to read



Check it now.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 19, 2009)

Good Work Mind....


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Check it now.



Perfect!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

to the mindweaver


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2009)

back at you!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

thank you sir


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thank you sir



Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Have you tried it out yet?


 
sure did I deleted what was inside the file and after I ran it, it looks like this   Thanks a lot dude


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> sure did I deleted what was inside the file and after I ran it, it looks like this   Thanks a lot dude
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091019/Capture125.jpg



Great! That's on your Win7 install?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Great! That's on your Win7 install?



correct!


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 20, 2009)

Great job Mindweaver.

Maybe this should be a sticky?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Great job Mindweaver.
> 
> Maybe this should be a sticky?



I agree


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 20, 2009)

That sounds good to me! Sticky Paulieg? 

For some reason.. my thank you button has gone? Have I thanked to much to quickly? hehehe err anyway Thanks guys!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey what do you guys think about this color?


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 20, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey what do you guys think about this color?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091019/WCGConfig1_Blue.jpg



old school

------------------
Hey quick newb question: I have too do this for all my computers right? and how do I know if the config file worked or is working?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 20, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> old school
> 
> ------------------
> Hey quick question: I have too do this for all my computers right? and how do I know if it worked or is working?



Hehehe! Yepper!  

Yea, you will have to run this on all of your computers. It will prompt you with "Update Complete!", but you will have to "Read config file" in Bonic Manager.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey what do you guys think about this color?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091019/WCGConfig1_Blue.jpg



I like it!  I still think I prefer the green better, but variety is good!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2009)

If you want me to, I could make an x86/x64 executable that does the same thing but does not purge the XML in doing so.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 20, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If you want me to, I could make an x86/x64 executable that does the same thing but does not purge the XML in doing so.



 Thanks for the offer Ford! All ideas are welcome!

 When I started this project.  I planed to make it a x86/x64 executable, but seeing how the file directory has the same path for x86 as it does for x64. I decided not too.  You are correct the batch file that I created does purge/write data to the file, as would a user.

 To create an executable file that does not purge the XML file would just  contain a copy of the XML file. By doing this the executable is no more than a zip/rar file as a SFX Archive (Self-Extracting Archive) with a predefined directory location/path. Plus, batch files are executable files. 

 Ford were you thinking of a different approach/method ? Maybe, using Visual to create the executable?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> When I started this project.  I planed to make it a x86/x64 executable, but seeing how the file directory has the same path for x86 as it does for x64. I decided not too.  You are correct the batch file that I created does purge/write data to the file, as would a user.


BOINC x64 will go to Program Files instead of Program Files (x86).  IBM doesn't make an x64 binary (as far as I know) but Berkley does.




Mindweaver said:


> To create an executable file that does not purge the XML file would just  contain a copy of the XML file. By doing this the executable is no more than a zip/rar file as a SFX Archive (Self-Extracting Archive) with a predefined directory location/path. Plus, batch files are executable files.


You parse the whole XML file into memory, if the key you're looking to add isn't there, add it, and save the new XML file.  The app can also check in custom directories created by the installer via registry:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Space Sciences Laboratory, U.C. Berkeley\BOINC Setup


Edit: BOINC apparently doesn't have a cc_config.xml, only WCG's version does.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 20, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Hehehe! Yepper!
> 
> Yea, you will have to run this on all of your computers. It will prompt you with "Update Complete!", but you will have to "Read config file" in Bonic Manager.



This is what was prompt, is it correct?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 20, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> BOINC x64 will go to Program Files instead of Program Files (x86).  IBM doesn't make an x64 binary (as far as I know) but Berkley does.



The config file isn't located in "Program Files ". It's located "%AllUsersProfile%\Application Data\BOINC\"



FordGT90Concept said:


> You parse the whole XML file into memory, if the key you're looking to add isn't there, add it, and save the new XML file.  The app can also check in custom directories created by the installer via registry:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Space Sciences Laboratory, U.C. Berkeley\BOINC Setup



If the executable file did more than configuring the cc_config.xml to upload work as soon as it's done.. maybe, but it's pretty simple as is... but if you want to make the exe I see no reason why you shouldn't. I guess? hehehe Create it and attach it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> The config file isn't located in "Program Files ". It's located "%AllUsersProfile%\Application Data\BOINC\"


I'd still double check because that is where it would be on BOINC 6.0 and older.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 20, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> This is what was prompt, is it correct?
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/config.jpg



Wow, Nice catch! I've fixed the batch file and re uploading now. Thanks t77snapshot... I had an extra "/".. not needed 

sorry guys download it again.. new update will be v1.1


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 20, 2009)

Your welcome bro

"snapshot of the error he was receiving"....clever


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmm...

Vista has two environmental variables for C:\ProgramData

%ALLUSERSPROFILE%
%ProgramData%

Can any one confirm those do in fact get C:\ProgramData on Windows Vista/7?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 20, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Vista has two environmental variables for C:\ProgramData
> 
> ...



Yea, both work for vista and CP said it works for Win7.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2009)

By the way, a list of everything that could be in cc_config.xml is here:
http://boincfaq.mundayweb.com/index.php?language=1&view=91

WCG uses a 120 second start_delay and a few others.  BOINC automatically reports results immediately where WCG doesn't.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2009)

Here you go.  I recommend backing up all your cc_config.xml files before running it.

It attempts to find cc_config.xml using 7 different methods (registry and environmental variables).  Failing all those, it will create a new one where your batch file does according to Windows version.  It does not delete anything and if your cc_config.xml is a nesting mess, it will automatically fix it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 21, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Here you go.  I recommend backing up all your cc_config.xml files before running it.
> 
> It attempts to find cc_config.xml using 7 different methods (registry and environmental variables).  Failing all those, it will create a new one where your batch file does according to Windows version.  It does not delete anything and if your cc_config.xml is a nesting mess, it will automatically fix it.



Nice, I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 21, 2009)

By the way, cc_config.xml is in Application Data on 6.1 and newer; it is in Program Files on versions older than 6.1.

I was going to try to read the version number to make sure it went to the right place but it doesn't look like they put the application version number in the registry.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 21, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> By the way, cc_config.xml is in Application Data on 6.1 and newer; it is in Program Files on versions older than 6.1.
> 
> I was going to try to read the version number to make sure it went to the right place but it doesn't look like they put the application version number in the registry.



Good to know. Hopefully no one is running those older versions. I just checked, and mine is v6.6.36. I just ran into something with the help of stanhemi. The Boinc x64 install does not create the cc_config.xml file during install. I didn't write my batch file to create one.. only look for it... I've updated my batch, and now it creates it. Does your exe file create one if it's not found? If not you may want too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 21, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Does your exe file create one if it's not found?


Yes, it does.

I'm running BOINC 5.# on my server because 6.# isn't Domain Name Server compatible.  BOINC, version 5 and 6 both report results immediately by default.  You'd have to use cc_config.xml to disable instantaneous reporting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

just ran the latest one, works like a charm.  Thanks to everbody who helped out 

Thanks to Mindweaver for having this crazyyyyy idea


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> just ran the latest one, works like a charm.  Thanks to everbody who helped out
> 
> Thanks to Mindweaver for having this crazyyyyy idea



Thanks bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks bro!



anytime


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 22, 2009)

So, are there any changes I need to make to that exectuable?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 22, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So, are there any changes I need to make to that exectuable?



 Sorry bro I've been busy.. hehehe I tested your file with issues my batch file encountered . One scenario, I deleted the content out of the cc_config.xml ,and I received an error (See Error Pic Below).  Second scenario, I deleted the cc_config.xml file, and ran your file. It did not create the file or prompt me that it didn't complete successful.  Both scenarios tested on Vista x64.

 It looks good thought! What software are you using to create the exe?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 22, 2009)

Visual Studio 2008

I fixed the first scenario.  That may have also fixed the second scenario but, if it didn't, it now displays the default directory.  Maybe I have the default directory for Vista wrong.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 22, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Visual Studio 2008
> 
> I fixed the first scenario.  That may have also fixed the second scenario but, if it didn't, it now displays the default directory.  Maybe I have the default directory for Vista wrong.



Great! This is the directory "%SYSTEMDRIVE%\ProgramData\BOINC\" for vista.

I think you're starting from the "ProgramData" correct?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 22, 2009)

It is using the equivilent of:

%ALLUSERSPROFILE%\BOINC\


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 22, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It is using the equivilent of:
> 
> %ALLUSERSPROFILE%\BOINC\



Yea, should work then.

I just like painting the whole picture for M$... lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 22, 2009)

Try the beta 2 I uploaded.  See if it properly creates the cc_config.xml if it is not present.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 22, 2009)

I just tried beta 2. Scenario one is fixed, but two is still an issue.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 22, 2009)

What's the path it displays and what is wrong with it?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 23, 2009)

"Second scenario, I deleted the cc_config.xml file, and ran your file. It did not create the file or prompt me that it didn't complete successful."

It says update successful.. but when you press any key... I doesn't create the file.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2009)

It should say the full path to the file it created just above that.  Is that path correct?  If so, is the file sitting where it says it is?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok over looked the path.. It's pointing to C:\Program Files (x86)\BOINC\cc_config.xml. Change that path to "%SYSTEMDRIVE%\ProgramData\BOINC\".


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2009)

If it has always been finding that file, it won't create the file in %ALLUSERSPROFILE%.

You can type "echo %ALLUSERSPROFILE%" in cmd if you want to double check that it points to C:\ProgramData


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 23, 2009)

So, if the user has to uninstall the manager and reinstall. Then run the Ez config it won't update? 

Yea i know %allusersprofile% works.. you don't need to echo.

You're pointing to the Programs folder (x86), not the %allusersprofile%. Sorry, not trying to be a smart a$$.. I'm just tired ... Been writing SQL queries... :d


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2009)

It does impose a problem, yeah, because without knowing the version of BOINC, I don't know where BOINC expects the xml file.  I suppose I could always create the file (in %allusersprofile%) even it doesn't exist but that leaves those who have it in the program files high and dry.


Or, maybe I should go with what the registry says?


Edit: 5.# doesn't even have a registry key.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 23, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It does impose a problem, yeah, because without knowing the version of BOINC, I don't know where BOINC expects the xml file.  I suppose I could always create the file (in %allusersprofile%) even it doesn't exist but that leaves those who have it in the program files high and dry.
> 
> 
> Or, maybe I should go with what the registry says?



I would always use the "%allusersprofile%", because the user may have mult users/family members with different logins. You could use the registry, but we have confirmed it works in XP, Vista, Win7 from the "%allusersprofile%\BOINC\" folder. What do you think?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2009)

I think I will always make it always create it in %allusersprofile%.  It will be hit or miss with older versions of WCG but it should always work for 6.1 and newer.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 23, 2009)

Sounds good! That's how i left my batch file to work. I thought about it after you told me about 6.0 and under, but I figured if they were using the older file for a server. Then most likely they wouldn't have any problem configuring there cc_config.xml file. 

Add the new version and I'll add it to the first of the post with the batch files.  Good Job!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2009)

Here it is.  I tested and it appears to work...


Edit: I can make it blue/green if you want me to.  Or I could add a command in the startup arguments so a shortcut can change the color.

Or maybe a different name?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice! Yea I just tested and it works!  

I'm off to bed.... hehehe

I'll upload it tomorrow and add it! Good job!

Edit: Startup arguments would be nice. Let the user pick.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2009)

I added three commandline arguments (all optional):

-backcolor (color) - Sets the background color.*
-forecolor (color) - Sets the foreground color.*
-dir (directory) - Will create update or create a cc_config.xml in this directory overriding the search algorithms.

* Available colors (capitalization is important):

Black
DarkBlue
DarkGreen
DarkCyan
DarkRed
DarkMagenta
DarkYellow
Gray
DarkGray
Blue
Green
Cyan
Red
Magenta
Yellow
White


Command line example:

```
-backcolor "Green" -forecolor "White" -dir "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC"
```


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 23, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I added three commandline arguments (all optional):
> 
> -backcolor (color) - Sets the background color.*
> -forecolor (color) - Sets the foreground color.*
> ...



Cool.. but it kind of takes the easy out of the Easy WCG config..lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't know how it would be made easier without having multiple builds.  A shortcut/batch can set the colors.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 23, 2009)

True, I never said it was a bad thing.. We don't want to lose the user in the concept. But it looks nice. I like it.

Edit: Sorry watching my nephews, and they are driving me crazy..lol I don't think the user would want to create a shortcut/batch for the exe. I maybe wrong.. Can we get some input from some other users?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 24, 2009)

Ford how is it coming? You ready to take it out of beta, and give it a version#?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2009)

If you want to release it, go ahead.  The version number should already be 1.0.0 which is correct.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 26, 2009)

hey guys need a lil help, i recently installed ubuntu 64 os for crunching does any off you know how to set up to report immediately? ty


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2009)

Search the system for a cc_config.xml.  Once you find it, add


```
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
```
In between the two options tags.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 26, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Search the system for a cc_config.xml.  Once you find it, add
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



im trying to do that but im not familiar with ubuntu and having problem looking for the cc_config file.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 26, 2009)

In ubuntu top left select "Places". Then at the bottom of that drop down menu select "Search for Files...". That's it happy searching. Let me know if you need anymore help.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2009)

You could also just install the BOINC client which reports results immediately by default:
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 27, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You could also just install the BOINC client which reports results immediately by default:
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php



I don't know ford... I installed win7 last night on one of my E8400 rigs, and installed Boinc x64.. I didn't run my easy WCG config file, because I remembered you saying the Bonic x64 client returns work immediately. I woke up this morning, and it had completed work waiting to be sent. 

I still haven't configured the cc_config.xml, just waiting to see if it happens again.  Since this morning after I manually sent work, it hasn't happened again. Ford have you experienced this on any of your rigs? To be on the safe side, I would configure the file.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't know ford... I installed win7 last night on one of my E8400 rigs, and installed Boinc x64.. I didn't run my easy WCG config file, because I remembered you saying the Bonic x64 client returns work immediately. I woke up this morning, and it had completed work waiting to be sent.
> 
> I still haven't configured the cc_config.xml, just waiting to see if it happens again.  Since this morning after I manually sent work, it hasn't happened again. Ford have you experienced this on any of your rigs? To be on the safe side, I would configure the file.



BOINC x64 doesn't auto-report tasks for me, I used Mindweaver's CC config and now it reports them as soon as they finish


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> BOINC x64 doesn't auto-report tasks for me, I used Mindweaver's CC config and now it reports them as soon as they finish



stabilized your output alot didn't it?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys I have a new version update for my Easy WCG config taking it to 1.3! Now when you run the file it asks you which color/flavor!... :d I'll also be adding ford's exe! Thanks for the support!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> stabilized your output alot didn't it?



Not yet, I just installed Win 7 on Saturday.  Today made up for my poor numbers yesterday, over 3000 today (vs about 1600 yesterday).  I've always employed the cc mod in one form or another, I don't like wild points swings


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't know ford... I installed win7 last night on one of my E8400 rigs, and installed Boinc x64.. I didn't run my easy WCG config file, because I remembered you saying the Bonic x64 client returns work immediately. I woke up this morning, and it had completed work waiting to be sent.
> 
> I still haven't configured the cc_config.xml, just waiting to see if it happens again.  Since this morning after I manually sent work, it hasn't happened again. Ford have you experienced this on any of your rigs? To be on the safe side, I would configure the file.


Maybe Boinc x64 found WCG's 32-bit config file for me.  I had WCG (6.6) installed before BOINC x64.  Still, I think it's stupid they don't assume you want to report results immediately.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Not yet, I just installed Win 7 on Saturday.  Today made up for my poor numbers yesterday, over 3000 today (vs about 1600 yesterday).  I've always employed the cc mod in one form or another, I don't like wild points swings



yeah I had inconsistency before with my output, since I installed the CC file its awesome, unless the stats are bugged, my output is almost identical everyday


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah I had inconsistency before with my output, since I installed the CC file its awesome, unless the stats are bugged, my output is almost identical everyday



Not here, it almost entirely depends on how much my quad is on that day (the E6550 and the P4s are about the same every day, but the quad fluctuates around a lot more).  I can't leave the quad on all of the time because of electricity usage, if I do my parents start complaining at me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Not here, it almost entirely depends on how much my quad is on that day (the E6550 and the P4s are about the same every day, but the quad fluctuates around a lot more).  I can't leave the quad on all of the time because of electricity usage, if I do my parents start complaining at me



oh ok, well in that case you'll always have fluctuation.  But since all of my rigs crunch 24/7, unless one is down or the stats are bugged, my output is typically about the same.


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 27, 2009)

my quad fluctuates a lot even with the cc_config file from 2300 to 3600 ppd and it crush 24/7  i set the work buffer at 5 days


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2009)

Lower the work buffer to two days and make sure it is set to run at 100% idle.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> my quad fluctuates a lot even with the cc_config file from 2300 to 3600 ppd and it crush 24/7  i set the work buffer at 5 days



weird, I have work buffer at 4.  I mean it fluctuates.  I'm talking about my overall score too!  I have three rigs and if each fluctuatues a couple hundred points I may have over a 1000 points difference from day to day.  But my i7 alone is just usually a few 100's


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 27, 2009)

Update v1.3 and FordGT90Concept's exe have been added! Any advanced "Easy WCG_config" users want to test them?


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 27, 2009)

work buffer is at 2 days now.thanks I'll be watching my ppd for the next days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> work buffer is at 2 days now.thanks I'll be watching my ppd for the next days
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091027/Capture777.jpg



keep us posted.


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> weird, I have work buffer at 4.  I mean it fluctuates.  I'm talking about my overall score too!  I have three rigs and if each fluctuatues a couple hundred points I may have over a 1000 points difference from day to day.  But my i7 alone is just usually a few 100's



I forgot to say that the fluctuations are larger since I install  boinc x64 sorry


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> I forgot to say that the fluctuations are larger since I install  boinc x64 sorry



well I wouldn't think that would have much to do, if anything you'll complete work quicker.  One thing though, CC file keeps your rig submitting the work right away when done, but if the validation process takes longer and is not consistent over on the WCG side, the fluctuation will still happen, correct?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> work buffer is at 2 days now.thanks I'll be watching my ppd for the next days
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091027/Capture777.jpg


The reason why I said 2 days is because some work units have as little as a five day time out.  I doubt it will correct any point fluctuations.


x86/x64 shouldn't make any difference.  It only really allows the manager to access more memory but it never really uses much in the first place.  It also doens't run emulated (again, less than 0.1% difference).


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well I wouldn't think that would have much to do, if anything you'll complete work quicker.  One thing though, CC file keeps your rig submitting the work right away when done, *but if the validation process takes longer and is not consistent over on the WCG side, the fluctuation will still happen, correct?*



Yep, because whereas my computer turns in all WUs within 36 hours, the other one the WU is assigned to usually takes a couple days 
One thing I've noticed since I've switched to x64 is the estimated time per wu is very wrong.  With x32 XP, even after I just installed WCG, it had a pretty good idea how long each WU was going to take, and was usually correct within about 20 minutes.  Now with Windows 7 x64, it predicts 12 hour completion times for WUs that finish in 6 hours


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, because whereas my computer turns in all WUs within 36 hours, the other one the WU is assigned to usually takes a couple days
> One thing I've noticed since I've switched to x64 is the estimated time per wu is very wrong.  With x32 XP, even after I just installed WCG, it had a pretty good idea how long each WU was going to take, and was usually correct within about 20 minutes.  Now with Windows 7 x64, it predicts 12 hour completion times for WUs that finish in 6 hours



I notice that too!   my i7 says on some projects 12hrs, but finish after i come back from taking a dump, ooops!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I notice that too!   my i7 says on some projects 12hrs, but finish after i come back from taking a dump, ooops!



12hr dump!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well I wouldn't think that would have much to do, if anything you'll complete work quicker.  One thing though, CC file keeps your rig submitting the work right away when done, but if the validation process takes longer and is not consistent over on the WCG side, the fluctuation will still happen, correct?


My server has point fluctations too and it runs 24/7 with relatively constant workloads:


Statistics Date|Total Run Time (y:d:h:m:s)|Points Generated|Results Returned 
10/26/09|0:007:19:07:05|15,038|27 
10/25/09|0:007:19:56:09|15,181|26 
10/24/09|0:008:21:24:29|16,905|31 
10/23/09|0:008:22:02:55|16,615|29 
10/22/09|0:007:21:37:07|14,989|27 
10/21/09|0:006:12:34:09|12,680|23 
10/20/09|0:008:08:31:20|15,987|29 
10/19/09|0:009:02:58:50|17,473|32 
10/18/09|0:006:11:31:04|12,465|22 
10/17/09|0:009:00:31:31|
*17,690*
|28 
10/16/09|0:006:01:36:31|
*11,115*
|19 
10/15/09|0:008:09:59:29|16,032|29 
10/14/09|0:008:13:28:38|16,498|28I think validation could have a lot to do with it.  If you were the first to submit a result, it has to wait until someone else submits a result as well in order to validate which would then credit you points.

We also have to keep in mind that not all work units are equal.  Some take longer than others and some are worth more than others.  Like in my chart, it should be 8 hours run time every day but, all together, it maybe averages to 8.

I wouldn't be concerned about fluctuations because that is the nature of distrobuted computing.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I notice that too!   my i7 says on some projects 12hrs, but finish after i come back from taking a dump, ooops!


I'm glad that I'm not the only one experiencing this.  I thought I must be out of my mind, because the WUs kept finishing so much faster than expected, so I took a screen shot, disabled network connections, left it running for 16 hours, and then compared results, and the estimated times were usually twice how long it actually took.



FordGT90Concept said:


> My server has point fluctations too and it runs 24/7 with relatively constant workloads:
> 
> 
> Statistics Date|Total Run Time (y:d:h:m:s)|Points Generated|Results Returned
> ...



Yep, that's what I was saying, my rigs are on most of the time so they almost always turn in the WU first, I have a bunch of WUs that have been pending validation for a week now...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2009)

Some one has their work buffer too high. 


Oh ****! It might be me.  When I formatted, I'm sure my computer had two days worth of work that weren't going to get submitted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> 12hr dump!



   too funny!



FordGT90Concept said:


> My server has point fluctations too and it runs 24/7 with relatively constant workloads:
> 
> 
> Statistics Date|Total Run Time (y:d:h:m:s)|Points Generated|Results Returned
> ...



Oh no, I'm not concerned, we just kinda got into the topic.  



[Ion] said:


> I'm glad that I'm not the only one experiencing this.  I thought I must be out of my mind, because the WUs kept finishing so much faster than expected, so I took a screen shot, disabled network connections, left it running for 16 hours, and then compared results, and the estimated times were usually twice how long it actually took.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what I was saying, my rigs are on most of the time so they almost always turn in the WU first, I have a bunch of WUs that have been pending validation for a week now...




Yeah, don't worry you are not out of your mind, YET


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone get the new update and exe to try out?  All the cool people are doing it!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey guys should I take v1.2 down and just have v1.3 and Ford's exe? I see people are still getting the 1.2 and not the 1.3...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 28, 2009)

Remove the old version unless it does something the new version doesn't.  In which case, clarify what is different in the file name.

Edit: you already removed them, nevermind.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 31, 2009)

Testing, testing... is this thing on? hehehe So, how does everyone like the new updates?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 18, 2010)

Thread is now stickied as recommended by FordGT


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

hey mind,

Any idea why it's not working with this rig dude?   I ran the "read config" already.  Still nothing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2010)

Did you run the EXE or the ZIP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Did you run the EXE or the ZIP?



exe...  Same one I ran with my i7 and it works fine.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2010)

What OS?  32-bit or 64-bit?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What OS?  32-bit or 64-bit?



64 bit.  Windows 7


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2010)

It should have worked...

For now, (if you haven't already) try clicking on "Update" under Projects.  It should send off all 100%s.  If the next one completes and it sits too, let me know and we'll have to start debugging.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It should have worked...
> 
> For now, (if you haven't already) try clicking on "Update" under Projects.  It should send off all 100%s.  If the next one completes and it sits too, let me know and we'll have to start debugging.



I've done that already, then it sends them all but they start to rack up again.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2010)

Could you save a screenshot of what WCGConfigEZ displays before it closes?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Could you save a screen shot of what WCGConfigEZ displays before it closes?



When I get the rig back up I will.  I just installed some LAN Drivers and now it wants to do a CHKDSK every time it boots.  Then the screen turns black and it stays there.  So when I get it running I'll get that screen shot for you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok, I'm on a new install of windows.  I tried running the ZIP file this time and I get this.  is this normal, don't look like it its...


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok, I'm on a new install of windows.  I tried running the ZIP file this time and I get this.  is this normal, don't look like it its...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/Capture004.jpg



Windows 7 correct?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Windows 7 correct?



Yes.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2010)

hey bro go to Start/run and put "%SYSTEMDRIVE%\ProgramData\BOINC\". Make sure that takes you to your config file. Then check to see if it's set to read only.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> hey bro go to Start/run and put "%SYSTEMDRIVE%\ProgramData\BOINC\". Make sure that takes you to your config file. Then check to see if it's set to read only.



Am I doing it wrong or something?


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2010)

Manually go to c: drive then programData, BOINC. If that's not it your Config file is located somewhere else. Try searching for the file.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Manually go to c: drive then programData, BOINC. If that's not it your Config file is located somewhere else. Try searching for the file.



BOINC is not installed in my SSD, would that be an issue?


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2010)

Yepper.. I'll work on a fix bro. Try to have it ready tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Yepper.. I'll work on a fix bro. Try to have it ready tomorrow.



Is there any downside to installing it on a SSD?  I heard that somewhere, maybe it's BS but I didn't do it because of that.  If so I can re install it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2010)

well it constantly writes to the drive is the only down fall. What kind of drive do you have?

EDIT: Have you tried Ford's exe? It may do the same thing.. but its worth trying.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> well it constantly writes to the drive is the only down fall. What kind of drive do you have?



Super Talent 64GB GX2

http://www.supertalent.com/products/ssd_category_detail.php?type=UltraDrive


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2010)

Well the Reliability MTBF 1,000,000 hrs... So, I think you would be fine.. I would just try it and see if there is any performance lose... What drive letter do you have it installed on?

*EDIT: I can just modify the current install to point to your drive letter.*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Well the Reliability MTBF 1,000,000 hrs... So, I think you would be fine.. I would just try it and see if there is any performance lose... What drive letter do you have it installed on?
> 
> *EDIT: I can just modify the current install to point to your drive letter.*



That'll be great bro 

I have it on Drive D   D:


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 2, 2010)

Just tried to load on my crunchers. Getting the OS not optimized thing. Win XP Pro Version 2002 SP3.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2010)

Here you go Captain Chicken Patty! This version works for anyone where they have wcg installed on D: drive! Enjoy!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Here you go Captain Chicken Patty! This version works for anyone where they have wcg installed on D: drive! Enjoy!



HAHAHA, I feel the love man , but I still get the same error


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Just tried to load on my crunchers. Getting the OS not optimized thing. Win XP Pro Version 2002 SP3.



Do you have WCG installed on your system drive? If so can you give me the path? Thanks

Try going to start\run then putting in "%AllUsersProfile%\Application Data\BOINC\". This shoulc take you to your config file location.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> HAHAHA, I feel the love man , but I still get the same error
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/Capture006.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/Capture007.jpg



Check and make sure your file is located at D:\ProgramData\BOINC\ or D:\BOINC\?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Check and make sure your file is located at D:\ProgramData\BOINC\ or D:\BOINC\?



That's where I chose them to be, but I can't find the BOINC folder


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2010)

Do a search for "cc_config.xml". Then tell me the path.

*EDIT:It may not have created the file on install. Try searching for "account_www.worldcommunitygrid.org.xml". This file should have been created. The cc_config.xml will need to be in the same folder.*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Do a search for "cc_config.xml". Then tell me the path.
> 
> *EDIT:It may not have created the file on install. Try searching for "account_www.worldcommunitygrid.org.xml". This file should have been created. The cc_config.xml will need to be in the same folder.*



Ok, now I'm puzzled


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok, now I'm puzzled
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/Capture008.jpg



Yea I don't think WCG installer creates the file anymore. Do a search for "account_www.worldcommunitygrid.org.xml" and tell me the path to that file.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea I don't think WCG installer creates the file anymore. Do a search for "account_www.worldcommunitygrid.org.xml" and tell me the path to that file.



Here you go brotha


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2010)

Take a quick pic of the D:\Program Data file. It's odd that BOINC didn't create a BOINC folder inside the program data file.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Take a quick pic of the D:\Program Data file. It's odd that BOINC didn't create a BOINC folder inside the program data file.



All folders are being shown BTW


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2010)

Here you go Brotha!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Here you go Brotha!



Heck yeah


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Heck yeah
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/Capture012.jpg



Sweet I'm off to bed bro! l8ter


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Sweet I'm off to bed bro! l8ter



Thanks bro gnite.  When you come back tomorrow though, check this out. Don't think it's working.  Completed WU's are still showing "ready to report"


----------



## msgclb (Mar 2, 2010)

CP, I'm a simple guy so I keep a cc_config.xml file that I copy to my BOINC folder after I do a new install.

This is what's in my Windows 7 \ProgramData\BOINC\cc_config.xml file.


```
<cc_config>
 <options>
  <report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
 </options>
</cc_config>
```

I opened the file by right-clicking the file and selecting Edit. I don't know what Mindweaver put in his installer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

msgclb said:


> CP, I'm a simple guy so I keep a cc_config.xml file that I copy to my BOINC folder after I do a new install.
> 
> This is what's in my Windows 7 \ProgramData\BOINC\cc_config.xml file.
> 
> ...



I copied yours into my CC config file.  Let's see how that one works 

I think this one seems to work


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I copied yours into my CC config file.  Let's see how that one works


In order to fix the exe, I need to know the following information:

1) What's the full path to the cc_config.xml that worked?

2) What's the full path to where BOINC is installed?


3) At the registry:

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Space Sciences Laboratory, U.C. Berkeley\BOINC Setup*
OR
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Space Sciences Laboratory, U.C. Berkeley\BOINC Setup*

Are DATADIR, INSTALLDIR, or MIGRATIONDIR correct?  A screen shot of what is in there would be helpful.


4) Do you have BOINC 32-bit installed on a 64-bit OS?


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks bro gnite.  When you come back tomorrow though, check this out. Don't think it's working.  Completed WU's are still showing "ready to report"
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/Capture013.jpg



Sorry bro.. I hate to ask you to brake your file but could you re run my file and copy what it's writing and post back. Don't for get to save your working file first... hehehe I won't be home for awhile today. 



msgclb said:


> CP, I'm a simple guy so I keep a cc_config.xml file that I copy to my BOINC folder after I do a new install.
> 
> This is what's in my Windows 7 \ProgramData\BOINC\cc_config.xml file.
> 
> ...



Thanks msgclb for the help!  It was really late and way past my bed time.. hehehe It should be the same code as yours.. but I could barely keep my eyes open.. So, I'll check it out today and fix the error. The file on the front page works if you have wcg installed in its default location on your system drive. I'll start working on a new release with SSD support, were the user is installing Boinc on a different drive. Thanks again msgclb!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> In order to fix the exe, I need to know the following information:
> 
> 1) What's the full path to the cc_config.xml that worked?
> 
> ...





Mindweaver said:


> Sorry bro.. I hate to ask you to brake your file but could you re run my file and copy what it's writing and post back. Don't for get to save your working file first... hehehe I won't be home for awhile today.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks msgclb for the help!  It was really late and way past my bed time.. hehehe It should be the same code as yours.. but I could barely keep my eyes open.. So, I'll check it out today and fix the error. The file on the front page works if you have wcg installed in its default location on your system drive. I'll start working on a new release with SSD support, were the user is installing Boinc on a different drive. Thanks again msgclb!


I'll get you guys the info when I get back from work.  Thanks for the help


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 2, 2010)

I think this should get the right file...

The cc_config.xml you edited (that works) should appear in the list of processed files.  Let me know if it does or doesn't.  If it does, then there's no need answering those 4 questions above (this fix addresses number 4--it will search both paths listed under 3). 


FYI, the executable supports the "-dir" command (I forgot about this).  In your instance, this would hook you up:
WCGConfigEZ.exe -dir "D:\Program Data"

If cc_config.xml exists, it would patch it.  If it doesn't exist, it would create it with the appropiate settings.


Running WCGConfigEZ.exe from your SSD might have also worked.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks a lot FORD, I'll heck it out when I get home and post back


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey CP I seen the error in my code.. Forgot a ". 

I've fixed it. Please test and let me know after you have tested Ford's. Thanks and Thanks Ford for pulling my slack!...  Long time know hear from!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey CP I seen the error in my code.. Forgot a ".
> 
> I've fixed it. Please test and let me know after you have tested Ford's. Thanks and Thanks Ford for pulling my slack!...  Long time know hear from!



msgclb's was working.  I tried yours now and it seems to work as well


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 3, 2010)

Did the exe process the correct file?  I want to get it fixed so other people won't encounter the same problem as you.


Edit: This is an updated version.  I changed the name of the executable as well as made a change which would make sure the previous changes will still work in Windows 98 SE and Windows 2000.


Edit: Updated again.  This version will always create cc_config.xml according to the BOINC/WCG registry data.  I also updated the copyright year to 2010.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Did the exe process the correct file?  I want to get it fixed so other people won't encounter the same problem as you.
> 
> 
> Edit: This is an updated version.  I changed the name of the executable as well as made a change which would make sure the previous changes will still work in Windows 98 SE and Windows 2000.
> ...



The last one that mind posted, yes it did.  Working great


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 3, 2010)

Mindweaver hasn't posted an executable except in the OP which is still the original version (known to not be working in your situation).  I mean the executable in that last post of mine.

Mindweaver's batch programs and my executable have completely different code bases so they have to be tested individually.  That is, my executables are not based on his batch programs.

Please try running WCG Configurator 1.0.3 and let me know if the cc_config.xml that is known to be used by BOINC appears in the processed list.  If it does and you want to take it a step further, try deleting the cc_config.xml, run the configurator again and make sure it recreates it in the appropriate location.  If that works, it should work on any Windows 98 SE thru Windows 7 BOINC install where the registry contains the correct information (which should be all) even if it is installed on a different hard drive.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll do ao when I get home


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Mindweaver hasn't posted an executable except in the OP which is still the original version (known to not be working in your situation).  I mean the executable in that last post of mine.
> 
> Mindweaver's batch programs and my executable have completely different code bases so they have to be tested individually.  That is, my executables are not based on his batch programs.
> 
> Please try running WCG Configurator 1.0.3 and let me know if the cc_config.xml that is known to be used by BOINC appears in the processed list.  If it does and you want to take it a step further, try deleting the cc_config.xml, run the configurator again and make sure it recreates it in the appropriate location.  If that works, it should work on any Windows 98 SE thru Windows 7 BOINC install where the registry contains the correct information (which should be all) even if it is installed on a different hard drive.



 Hey FordGT90Concept after Chicken Patty has tested your exe. I'll update the OP with the new update.  



Chicken Patty said:


> I'll do ao when I get home



 Thanks again bro for all the help with testing!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me too! 

Downloading and installing fords exe now.

EDIT:  Ok seems to be working so far.  Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 4, 2010)

Was the correct file (if it hasn't changed from before: D:\ProgramData\cc_config.xml ) in the "processed" list?  A screenshot of what it shows before it closes would be very helpful.

It isn't an installer.  It is a console application that can be ran from any where and discarded.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Was the correct file (if it hasn't changed from before: D:\ProgramData\cc_config.xml ) in the "processed" list?  A screenshot of what it shows before it closes would be very helpful.
> 
> It isn't an installer.  It is a console application that can be ran from any where and discarded.



Here you go dude:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 4, 2010)

Win!  Mindweaver, the version attached to this post is ready for the OP...


By the way, you can delete the C:\ProgramData\BOINC directory if all it contains is cc_config.xml.  The previous version of the configurator would default to that location if it couldn't find it elsewhere.  The current version defaults to the DATADIR registry entry.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 6, 2010)

After spending a week trying to get Ubuntu 9.10 to run BOINC on an AMD system that consists of an ASUS M3A76-CM and an Athlon II X4 620 I gave up and installed XP. BOINC hung itself trying to validate me! I didn't have a WCG config file for this XP install so I used FordGT90Concept's last version and it didn't give me any errors. I just did the install so it will be awhile before anything is ready to upload.

That installer found where BOINC hid its files. I had to poke around to find them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 6, 2010)

The exe uses the registry which the BOINC/WCG installer creates.  It should always get the right directory unless, of course, the registry is incorrect.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 6, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Win!  Mindweaver, the version attached to this post is ready for the OP...
> 
> 
> By the way, you can delete the C:\ProgramData\BOINC directory if all it contains is cc_config.xml.  The previous version of the configurator would default to that location if it couldn't find it elsewhere.  The current version defaults to the DATADIR registry entry.



I've updated the OP!  Great job! and thanks for the information!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 7, 2010)

I should really completely recode it.  Except the registry stuff, I really don't like the current version because it, well, isn't intelligent enough for my taste.  I might recode it from scratch if I have time...

What would be better: console version like it is now or make it a windowed application?  Either way, it would be a one or two click ordeal.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 17, 2010)

So this just makes the projects upload when there complete and that's it? whats the advantage? Pretty cool I tried this out on 3 of my machines 2x 64bit windows 7 enterprise and ultimate and windows 32bit enterprise.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

Yep, that's exactly what it does. Set it and forget it


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice I thought it was default on on version 6+ ... Sorry just switched to crunching for you guys a few months ago and just went back to windows.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

Not that I know off.  Just run the executable and bam!   Done


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 18, 2010)

I could make a GUI version with all the options available that are listed here (including descriptions):
http://boincfaq.mundayweb.com/index.php?language=1&view=91


Right now, we are only using report_results_immediately under options.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 18, 2010)

I think I'm gonna do it at earliest convincence because, in that list, I just discovered a really useful one:


> <exclusive_app>
> BOINC will suspend computing whenever the executable is running (e.g., a game). Multiple applications can be specified.
> Warning: Do check your system for other applications with the same name. Since there will be no path used, any application with this name will suspend BOINC, not just the one you want (like a game).


More info on it here:
http://boincfaq.mundayweb.com/index.php?view=491&language=1



This site is more thorough with commands both in cc_config.xml as well as command line parameters:
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think I'm gonna do it at earliest convincence because, in that list, I just discovered a really useful one:
> 
> More info on it here:
> http://boincfaq.mundayweb.com/index.php?view=491&language=1
> ...




I'm working on a big update for this!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 23, 2010)

Me too but progress is very slow at the moment.  I got too many projects going on with little progress on any of them.   The highest priority for me is to fix the Estimator benchmark.


I got all the log options defined but thats it.  I haven't started on the GUI or any of that other fun stuff.  Once I get to it, it will probably take about a day to finish.



Edit: What does that "big update" entail?  If you're doing what I'm doing, I might as well stop. XD

What I'm doing is documenting all cc_config.xml commands and placing them in classes which will be loaded into a PropertyGrid.  You can modify the file within the constraints of the file and without having to look anything up.  Of course, this really isn't "easy" anymore so it's not meant to replace the exising console app.  Its for those looking for convincence and those not comfortable with modifying XML files.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

Just wanted to remind you guys that as of now this thing still works great, both versions!  Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2011)

I should really finish the GUI version with all the config options.  I still have the source somewhere but never bothered to finish it.  Not saying I will unless there's a lot demand for it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I should really finish the GUI version with all the config options.  I still have the source somewhere but never bothered to finish it.  Not saying I will unless there's a lot demand for it.



It would be nice, but in all honesty these work really well.  So unless you have the spare time, it's all good.


----------



## popswala (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks CP for pointing this out to me and a big thanks to Mindweaver for making this possible. I'm gettin tired of having to upload manually all the time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> Thanks CP for pointing this out to me and a big thanks to Mindweaver for making this possible. I'm gettin tired of having to upload manually all the time.



No problem. 

This will definitely help you stabilize your output, you'll have way more consistent numbers.


----------

